# Rubs



## somerset (Jul 12, 2017)

So I have been smoking meat for long time then got out of it due to sickness for few years and am now able to get back to smoking the meats,  I see all kinds of rubs and videos on rubs on you tube and I see meat getting smothered in these rubs.  I am of the thought process of let the meat and wood chips do the flavoring not a rub..dont get me wrong I have tried rubs in the past but find them to overpower the natural flavor of the meat, I find good old salt and pepper is all that is needed to flavor say a rack of ribs and of course some good sauce with it...How many others out there find rubs to be overpowering?


----------



## tropics (Jul 12, 2017)

Somerset said:


> So I have been smoking meat for long time then got out of it due to sickness for few years and am now able to get back to smoking the meats,  I see all kinds of rubs and videos on rubs on you tube and I see meat getting smothered in these rubs.  I am of the thought process of let the meat and wood chips do the flavoring not a rub..dont get me wrong I have tried rubs in the past but find them to overpower the natural flavor of the meat, I find good old salt and pepper is all that is needed to flavor say a rack of ribs and of course some good sauce with it...How many others out there find rubs to be overpowering?


If you like sauce

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/123/sauces-rubs-marinades


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2017)

Go with what YOU & YOUR FAMILY like, not what other people like.

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 13, 2017)

Agreed... I go light. Depending especially on the kind of rub it is. For example a Texas rub will tend to have a lot of black pepper. But I do like a bit of herbs like Rosemary and Thyme. But that's just a preference. In fact, I keep a shaker of SPOG with Rosemary and Thyme for almost everything as a seasoning, But I'll add some brown sugar or paprika for a rub depending on what I'm making. Even then, I go light. If you ever watched Aaron Franklins videos (youtube), you see experts like him follow this as well.

But... I will say that Jeffs rib rub is pretty forgiving out of the many that I have tried and made. (shameless plug)


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 13, 2017)

Somerset said:


> So I have been smoking meat for long time then got out of it due to sickness for few years and am now able to get back to smoking the meats,  I see all kinds of rubs and videos on rubs on you tube and *I see meat getting smothered in these rubs.*  I am of the thought process of let the meat and wood chips do the flavoring not a rub..dont get me wrong I have tried rubs in the past but find them to overpower the natural flavor of the meat, I find good old salt and pepper is all that is needed to flavor say a rack of ribs and of course some good sauce with it...How many others out there find rubs to be overpowering?


I don't get it either.  Before I started smoking ribs completely on the grill and the smoker, and before YouTube and TV barbeque shows, I used the oven to cook the ribs then I'd finish them on the grill.  I always lightly applied rubs just to enhance the flavors of the meat. 

Then along come the TV shows.  They pile on rub for a dry brine period, add more rub before they go on the smoker, then add more rub before they wrap.  Finally they add more rub before the turn-in.  I thought I was doing something wrong and tried it once.  I like the taste of the rubs I use, but not like that.  A light dusting is all I need.  Let the meat and smoke do the rest.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 13, 2017)

Ribs/ CSR's and skinless chicken are the only thing i put a rub on these days. Boston Butt or picnic pork etc. i use just kosher salt the night before.

Beef i put salt and pepper or some beef ribs i put some Worcestershire and some steak seasoning (Montreal or Chicago) something like that. recently i put some KC rub on a Chuckie but that's an exception. 

I think you are on to something with *let the meat taste like meat flavored with smoke*! forget all this rub that turns to bark and leave the mustard for the hot dogs!

Or as AL said *cook and eat what you and your family like...*

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## papageorgio (Jul 22, 2017)

I like a rub, but only lightly. I rub what I'm cooking the night before and store it rapped in cellophane in the frig overnight. I let the smoke and the meat do the talking! My advice, find something YOU like and go with it, everyone has different taste.


----------

